# FOUND ULTRAFUGE ON CLEAR CREEK



## tahoetransplant (May 23, 2007)

A dagger ultrafuge was dropped off at Alpenglow sports in Golden. Color: swirley green, black and grey. Found by some kayakers on lower Clear Creek on Sat, said it looked like it had taken a long swim. Please call the shop and it will be returned for a 6-pack 

Alpenglow 
303.277.0133


----------



## DangerousDave (Apr 11, 2007)

It probably belongs to guy who swam out of the dam last Thursday. I was about to get back in my boat after portaging the dam when he ran it without realizing what it was and took a pretty good beating before swimming out.

Didn't get his name, but he was down at the park in Golden that evening asking if anyone had seen his boat.


----------

